# So...about PG-13 RPs



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 7, 2016)

In the sticky thread, everything kinda went off the tracks, and I'm not requesting to RP anything right now, but I think the age of consent is 16, not 18? I could be wrong, but someone told me it was 18.

You would be surprised how many minors nowadays are involved in sexting, even if they're under 16! And get away with it. I once heard a story about a 12-year-old engaging in it 0.o 

But that's off topic. I believe the age of consent is 16, not 18. Most forums that allow smut say they are 18+? I don't know why that is since 16 is the age of consent.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

Age of consent varies heavily by country and state/province

Aside from that, WELCOME TO 2016! The amount of shit I hear from the students I've taught in Canada is unbelievable. Fucking talking about drugs and shit mang; shit's not right


----------



## Zipline (Jul 7, 2016)

SgtJennaMembrane said:


> I think the age of consent is 16, not 18? I could be wrong, but someone told me it was 18.
> 
> You would be surprised how many minors nowadays are involved in sexting, even if they're under 16! I once heard a story about a 12-year-old engaging in it 0.o


This sounds suspiciously illegal... What kind of "consent" do you  want in your RP?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

Zipline said:


> This sounds suspiciously illegal... What kind of "consent" do you  want in your RP?



Maybe it's that OP who tried to make his parents to be the bad guys when they found out he was a pedo! MaybE OP decided he got too much flak so now he's making shitter accounts to do his dirty work


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not looking for a RP. I was questioning the age of consent on a forum, not recruiting people for it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

SgtJennaMembrane said:


> I'm not looking for a RP. I was questioning the age of consent on a forum, not recruiting people for it.



It's a furry forum mate


----------



## SgtJennaMembrane (Jul 7, 2016)

Ik


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 7, 2016)

SgtJennaMembrane said:


> Ik



Ain't no reason to be asking questions about it mate. Ya'll ain't finna get what ya'll want


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Age of consent varies heavily by country and state/province
> 
> Aside from that, WELCOME TO 2016! The amount of shit I hear from the students I've taught in Canada is unbelievable. Fucking talking about drugs and shit mang; shit's not right


That's nothing. I've met fucking ten year olds that do shit like that.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> That's nothing. I've met fucking ten year olds that do shit like that.


Ehhh the students I've mostly heard it from are 11 - 12


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 11, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> That's nothing! There are people in my school who don't just talk about it, they actually do do drugs and *Cough* Inappropriate things... they are as young as 10-11 years old! It's absolutely disgusting!



Wut

Are you like 12 or something mate? I've never heard of a school with highschool kids and elementary


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 11, 2016)

My school had 7 years old that constantly asked each other if they wanted bj's or white stuff. Corrupted little fucks


----------

